# 4 books from the Wild West



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, all. This will most likely be my last Western for at least a year or as I'm working on some other things, but just wanted to offer up the latest release for $1.99. Hope you decide to give it a chance, and enjoy it.

A murder has occurred in the town of Deadlock. But when the sheriff arrests the son of powerful rancher Ben Hickman, it creates a dynamic series of events. Hickman uses his gang of gunfighters to prevent Sheriff Dan Logan from getting his prisoner out of town or any help in. The sheriff tries to hold on to his prisoner at all costs against near impossible odds. Only a miracle can help him leading to an explosive final showdown.

http://www.amazon.com/Deadlock-ebook/dp/B0034KYRLQ


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

There were threads on this in the Book Corner but I wasn't sure whether to continue it there or here...so I just chose here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rye--

I merged your most recent thread with your prior thread about _Deadlock _in the Book Bazaar. You were right to post in the Book Bazaar, we ask that all author self-promotion take place in the Book Bazaar (except for your avatar and signature in your posts). We also ask that there only be one thread per book per author, which is why I merged the new thread with the one from January.

We do ask that authors not post Amazon reviews here, as they are easy enough for members to find from your Amazon page, and that reviews from other sites not be copied here although a short blurb and a link to the review is fine.

I added image links to your post.

Thanks for being an active part of KindleBoards! You can "bump" your thread once a week if no one else posts, and you can respond to replies to your thread at any time!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I figured it was best to combine it into one thread. Sorry for posting the Amazon review....won't happen again!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone interested in trying out Deadlock on Smashwords I've created a coupon for 50% off through May 12.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8762
Promotional price: $0.99
Coupon Code: NT92Q
Expires: May 12, 2010


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a BIG fan of Rye's westerns and highly recommend them to western, or other readers!  I don't do reviews very well, otherwise I'd be sure and post a 5 starrer for every one.  His are different from the ordinary westerns and I can see things happening just as he describes.

I am a bit dismayed that he is not going to write anything else for a YEAR! but that's the way you authors are, keeping us wanting more and more and more.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Well thank you very much, Dona, I really appreciate your kind words. I'm glad to see you're up and about. Hope you're feeling a lot better. I will be writing other things, some stuff I am really excited about...just gonna have to put the westerns on the back burner for a little bit.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

For the month of May I have lowered the price of all books to .99! Not sure if the sale will continue after that, but it's on for at least 1 month.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got my first review for Deadlock. Although they said it wasn't quite as good as The Assassin, they still said it was very good and gave it 5 stars. Can't complain about that. Hope you check it out. Deadlock


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just figured I'd bump this since I don't do it very much! Any of you non-western fans who wanna give a western a shot...I'd recommend The Assassin first....has a lot of Mystery elements to it. Deadlock and Bounty Hunter are more straight Westerns. Some of the mystery elements in The Assassin are....Why's he in town? Who's he after? Who hired him? If someone did...why?


If you're not a usual Western reader...let me know how you liked it.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who have purchased any of these so far. The Assassin has floated in and out of the top #100 in the Western category for quite a spell so it's been doing fairly well.

I've also just released on Kindle-3 short stories in one collection titled Day of the Assassin. The covert art is not finished yet but I figured I'd put it up anyway for those who are interested in it. Here are the titles:

Noose for an Assassin-A crooked card game leads to Beck being thrown in jail. While in jail a lynch mob forms with the intention of stringing Beck up by his neck until dead. Will they succeed or will they string up the wrong man?

Revenge of the Assassin-Someone takes a shot at Beck as he's riding to the town of Everwood. Beck goes to town and hunts down the person responsible. Beck finds the culprit, but shows compassion and spares their life, before he is forced into a deadly showdown.

Assassin's Day-Beck is summoned to a town to avenge a prostitute who was raped. Beck stops at nothing to force the guilty party into a duel.

Here's the link:
Day of the Assassin


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

The Assassin and Bounty Hunter were both in the top 100 in the Western category this past week. They've both slid back out it of now though. I'd appreciate all the support I can get in getting them, and Deadlock back into the top 100.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd offer an excerpt of The Assassin if anyone is interested. Hope you enjoy.

“You talked him out of it. Why...why didn’t you just kill him?”
“I wasn’t paid to. I don’t kill to make a point. I don’t kill to prove how good I am, or that I’m faster. I kill when it’s my job.”
“Well, you better watch yourself with that shoulder. He could’ve killed you if you’re not careful, and he still might, you know. You had the advantage sitting at the table, next time you may not be so lucky.”
“So what if he did? I’m sure nobody here would lose a tear over me. If I were to kill him, I’d win and he’d lose.  If he were to kill me, I’d still win and he’d lose.”

Doc looked perplexed at what Beck was saying. Beck was talking like a man who didn’t care whether he lived or died. 

“He’s itching to carve himself a reputation cause he doesn’t know what it’s like. He thinks it’d be fun to be well known, feared, and have a reputation as a fast gun.  He doesn’t know what it’s like to always have to be alert, never letting your guard down, not trusting anyone, or what it feels like to kill over and over again. He’s never had to deal with all those lonely nights when your best and only friends are the horse you ride, and the gun that’s strapped to your side.”
“You don’t seem too enthralled with the business you’re in Mister Beck.”
“I’m not complaining really. This is what I choose to do. Man has to be what he is.”
“But you could change if you wanted to. You could make a different life for yourself if you tried.”
“No, I reckon not,” he sighed. “I’ve grown accustomed to this way of life. You can’t escape your past, Doc. It always catches up to you. Or you catch up to it.”
“Are you saying you enjoy killing?”
“Let’s just say it doesn’t bother me.”

Doc was just as confused about Beck’s views as ever.  He had trouble understanding how a man could get like that, and have no emotions about killing another man.

“Don’t look at me like I’m some crazed animal.”
“I find it hard to understand you, Mister Beck. How can you kill people and not have it bother you, and tug at your conscience?”
“First time you kill someone, it hurts bad. Knowing you end another man’s life isn’t an easy thing to deal with. There’s an endless ache in your gut that lasts a long time. Second time is more of the same, except it don’t last quite as long...but it’s there just the same. The third time you feel it, but not that much, it’s barely noticable.  The fourth time you don’t feel anything. No pain, no regret, no remorse, and there’s no looking back...you’re a killer. I’m just like you in a way.”

Doc sat back in his chair, and wondered how they could ever be compared to each other at anything.

“Like me? I don’t think we have a thing in common, Mister Beck.”
Beck smiled at that notion.  

“Everybody’s so quick to point out that they’re not like the hired killer. They’ll say they have nothing in common with that assassin. That’s where they’re wrong, and so are you.”
“Tell me then, Mister Beck, what could we possibly have in common?”
“Nobody escapes their past. And everyone dies,” he said with a grin.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Weekly bumping! Besides that.....Deadlock was back in the top 100...as high as #59 this past week. It's since slid back out. Deadlock and The Assassin keep sliding in and out. Wish I could keep these suckers in there permanently! Thanks to those who have purchased.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

The Assassin continues to be my best seller, even outdoing my thriller, Escape, which I never would've guessed. I'm also surprised that I get quite a few sales in foreign countries such as Denmark, Netherlands, Phillipines, Great Britain where I wouldn't think Westerns are as popular.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Been a good couple weeks with The Assassin still mostly in the top 100, usually around #75. 

Received a nice note from a reader yesterday:

"Just wanted to send you a note saying how much I enjoyed The Assassin. A friend of mine recommended it to me and I have to say it's one of the best stories I've read this year. It was really, really good. It's nice to find a younger writer writing westerns. I bought Deadlock and plan to start that in a couple days. Continued success."

It's always nice to get mail from readers, especially ones like this. Makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Thought I'd provide links for any UK users who might be interested in purchasing.

The Assassin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Assassin/dp/B0010Z7NFE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1284393907&sr=1-4

Deadlock
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadlock/dp/B0034KYRLQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1284393994&sr=1-5

Bounty Hunter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bounty-Hunter/dp/B001OC6VD8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1284394023&sr=1-4

Day of the Assassin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Day-of-the-Assassin/dp/B003R7L66A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1284394117&sr=1-1


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I am going to try the samples as soon as I get home


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Travis. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

In the interest of trying to get more reviews on these I am offering a free version via smashwords on whichever book you'd like to review. It can be any of The Assassin, Deadlock, or Bounty Hunter. You can do just one, or more if you prefer. Day of the Assassin is not on smashwords yet. If you're interested in doing a review just reply here on which book you'd like to review. I will then send a coupon to you. If anyone takes me up on this offer the only thing I ask is that the review is posted to Amazon. If you could post it to other sites that would be great too (smashwords, mobipocket, goodreads, your blog, etc.) but it's not required. So if there's any takers, just reply with the book(s) you're interested in. Thanks.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Had a nice review on The Assassin written by our very own Travis Haselton. Check it out here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37624.0.html


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally have a cover for Day of the Assassin. The original person took 3 months and gave me nothing so with the help of our very own 911Jason(who is great to work with) we finally came up with the new cover. It's pretty gritty and I really like it.



The image is not showing up on my computer so I don't know if it's on there for everybody or not. If not you can see the cover on the Amazon page here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R7L66A


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Announcing that Bounty Hunter is free on Smashwords until Dec. 1. Try it out!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9553

Or if you'd rather purchase it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OC6VD8


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Bounty Hunter is still free on Smashwords for anyone interested. Also, thanks to all who purchased Deadlock recently as it spent a couple days in the top 100 of Westerns...though it's since slipped back off the charts.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just received a new review on Deadlock! It's the first review I've had on it...and it's 4 stars! Check out the review here:

http://www.amazon.com/Deadlock-ebook/dp/B0034KYRLQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299447119&sr=1-3


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wanted to announce that Day of the Assassin has hit the top 50 in the Western section of Kindle books on Amazon UK. Here's the link for the UK version.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Day-of-the-Assassin/dp/B003R7L66A


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

And The Assassin is currently #21 in the Western section of Kindle UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Assassin/dp/B0010Z7NFE


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

A special thanks to my UK readers for keeping both Day of the Assassin and The Assassin in the Top 50 of Westerns on the Kindle.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

The Assassin and Deadlock have dented the top 10 in Germany!!

As of this posting The Assassin is #2, #13 and #57 in something....though I really can't make heads or tails out of it!

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0010Z7NFE

Deadlock is #1, #12 and #56

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0034KYRLQ

Much thanks to my german fans!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

For anyone interested....Deadlock is currently Free on the Kindle until Dec. 18. So if you were/are interested in reading it....now's the best time to get it. Can't get better than free!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Deadlock is free today, which will be the last day that it is. Also, received a nice 4 star review on Amazon UK from a top reviewer there. Check it out.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadlock/dp/B0034KYRLQ


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Deadlock received another 4 star review on Amazon...the reviewer calling it a fun read...check it out.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0034KYRLQ


----------

